# برامج خاصة للمساحين



## حصان طروادة (17 يوليو 2008)

لحساب مساحة بنقرة واحدة نحمل هذا البرنامج علأوتوكاد load applicationثم نكتب في command >barea>


----------



## صياد العصافير (17 يوليو 2008)

اريدهذه البرامج


----------



## منصور ابن عامر (18 يوليو 2008)

ممكن اشوف البرنامج من فضلك؟ شكرا


----------



## garary (18 يوليو 2008)

ممكن البرنامج من فضلك


----------



## صقر مأرب (18 يوليو 2008)

ممكن مشكورا ترسل البرنامج على بريدي بالهوت ميل (alakeely22) كما هو موضح


----------



## احمدلبده (18 يوليو 2008)

الرابط مش موجود يا باشمهندس بتاع الليسب ارجو مراجعة الموضوع وارفاقة


----------



## عبدالحفيظ احمد (29 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم
لايوجد رابط للبرامج


----------



## حسام يونس (29 أغسطس 2008)

نحن في انتظار البرنامج 
جزاك الله خيرا 
كل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## حسام يونس (30 أغسطس 2008)

الاخ حصان طرواده 
انت فين وفين البرنامج اللي حضرتك ذكرته ولا هي ايه الحكاية بالضبط

كل عام وانت بخير


----------



## mostafa sharabash (6 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور جدا


----------



## sosohoho (10 سبتمبر 2008)

:85::85::85::85:هل الرابط مجهري انا لا رى شيً:85::85::85::85::85:


----------



## الصديق والفاروق (12 سبتمبر 2008)

thankkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkks


----------



## محمد مساح (17 سبتمبر 2008)

هو فين الرابط


----------



## عبد الله سعد (17 سبتمبر 2008)

اين رابط البرنامج


----------



## الأول (18 سبتمبر 2008)

Have u this application


----------



## اياد العبودي (19 سبتمبر 2008)

وينو البرنامج يارجل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## محمود نمر سيد (19 سبتمبر 2008)

ممكن البرنامج من فضلك


----------



## محمود نمر سيد (19 سبتمبر 2008)

ممكن البرنامج من فضلك لبتاع


----------



## ahmadj5 (19 سبتمبر 2008)

وين البرنامج الله يخليك


----------



## ساجدسامح (20 سبتمبر 2008)

اين رابط البرنامج


----------



## مصطفى شايب (21 سبتمبر 2008)

??????????????


----------



## مهندسة مي (21 سبتمبر 2008)

:11::11::11:

شكرا 0000 بس فين الرابط


----------



## عمرو السباعى (21 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا على الرابط المخفى


----------



## حصان طروادة (22 سبتمبر 2008)

*على عيني رجاء*

C:\Documents and Settings\user1\Desktop\طاهر\auto lisp\bareaحساب مساحةبنقرة.lsp


----------



## ربيع الشام (29 سبتمبر 2008)

وين رابط البرنامج


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (15 أكتوبر 2008)

وين الرابط اخي في الله


----------



## حصان طروادة (15 أكتوبر 2008)

(defun c:barea ( / a b opp tekst)
(setq a (getpoint "\nSelect Internal Point: "))
(command "-Boundary" a "")
(setq b (entlast))
(redraw b 3)
(command "area" "O" "L")
(setq opp (rtos (getvar "area") 2 3))
(setq tekst (strcat "\nArea = " opp))
(alert tekst)
(redraw b 4)
(command "Erase" b "")
(princ)
);defun
(princ)
;coding ends here


----------



## حصان طروادة (18 أكتوبر 2008)

*لبرامج موجود على الرابط*

http://rapidshare.com/files/1550523...___1581___1577___1576___1606___1602___1585___


----------



## محمدالشوربجي (19 أكتوبر 2008)

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## الطبوغرافي (20 أكتوبر 2008)

لماذا لا يكون الأمر واضحا أرجو إرسال البرنامج ياأخي


----------



## حصان طروادة (21 أكتوبر 2008)

*السلام عليكم*

at first i want to apologize to every one ,second as u see I try with my simple ability to service uuuuuuu but i just want to say as u see we are very good and fantastic in admonishing (why i say that because no body tired himself to tell me about the istalling way)
at least brothers try this site


----------



## حصان طروادة (21 أكتوبر 2008)

*pls try*

http://rapidshare.com/files/1559704...__1581___1577___1576___1606___1602___1585___1


----------



## البطحاني 2006 (21 أكتوبر 2008)

الاخ الفاضل اذا كنت تريد افادة الزملاء المهندسين فضلا حمل البرنامج على موقع zshare
وذلك بعمل upload للملف المراد وقم بنسخ الرابط وأعمل له لصق هنا ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## المساح محمود حسين (1 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا على كل حال


----------



## الامييييييييييييير (1 نوفمبر 2008)

اين رابط البرنامج اخى الفاضل


----------



## الفهيد (1 نوفمبر 2008)

الرابط وين


----------



## م علي بن عفيف (2 نوفمبر 2008)

هنالك امران في الاوتوكاد يخرج لك مساحة مضلع مغلق على طووووووول

المطلوب حدود المظلع بس 

الامر الاول 
Area
والثاني 
List

واي خدمة تحت امركم


----------



## kanan (2 نوفمبر 2008)

ممكن ام لا ان نشوف البرنامج 
مع الشكر والتقدير


----------



## ايمن صيام (2 نوفمبر 2008)

_حرام عليك كفايه_


----------



## Mohamed Ela (2 نوفمبر 2008)

أريد هذه البرامج لو سمحت 
moh3la***********


----------



## حسيننصر (3 نوفمبر 2008)

انت فين لسه بتحضر البرنامج ولاايه عمليه دعايه


----------



## rawan_200699 (4 نوفمبر 2008)

ممكن ترسل البرنامج وجزاك الله خير


----------



## eng: issa (4 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور رررررررر بس اين الرابط


----------



## محمود الناصري (4 نوفمبر 2008)

لا برنامج ولا هم يحزنون
اي مضلع مغلق تريد حساب مساحته
تنقر على Drow 
تختار من القائمه المنسدله Boundry 
تنقر بالايسر بالماوس داخل المضلع فيتقطع المضلع يعني انه اصبح مضلعا متصلا
تذهب الى Command 
اكتب Area 
بعد ذلك يعطيك خيارات A او O او S 
اكتب O في الكوماند وتضغط Enter 
تصبح المؤشر مربع صغير وتذهب بالمؤشر الى احد اضلاع المضلع وتنقر عليه 
سوف تضهر بالكوماند المساحه والمحيط
وابوك الله يرحمه
نسألكم الدعاء


----------



## eng.lana (5 نوفمبر 2008)

"]السلام عليكم :نشكر الاخ (حصان طروادة) على مجهوده في ايصال المعلومه رغم انها للان لم تصل . 
واؤيد الاخ محمود الناصري في شرحه الموجز والمفيد في حساب اي مساحه مغلقه ضمن برنامج الاوتوكاد ولا داعي لتحميل اوامر lisp
ومن يحتاج هذه الاوامر هناك اخ زميل(طريق الهندسه) قام بتوفيرها في الملتقى مشكورا بعنوان(مكتبه اللسب) وفيه هذا البرنامج الذي يحسب المساحه واخر لرسم الاحداثيات وثالث لرسم المناسيب.وغيرها من الليسبات.


----------



## aboakila (7 ديسمبر 2008)

*bbbbbbbbbbb*

bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb


----------



## eng: issa (8 ديسمبر 2008)

اين البرنمج


----------



## امير عوض (12 ديسمبر 2008)

فين الرابط او البرنامج


----------



## المهندس شكرى (14 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا:12:ششششششششششششششششششششكرا


----------



## abo7akam (14 ديسمبر 2008)

بدي البرنا مج ازا ممكن


----------



## مكتب السدف (14 ديسمبر 2008)

اين الرابط


----------



## monyH (14 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك
بس فين اللينك 
البرنامج مش موجود 
تسلم ع المجهود


----------



## حسن عبد القادر (15 ديسمبر 2008)

المهندس /حصان 
اين هذه البرامج


----------



## rwmam (17 ديسمبر 2008)

يبدو ان حصان طرواده سريع جدا ولم يتمكن من التوقف لكي يضع البرنامج على اي رابط


تحياتي


----------



## Hassan Haylh (17 ديسمبر 2008)

مشاركة جميلة يا حصان طراودة لكن أين مشاركتك؟


----------



## المجاهد--- (17 ديسمبر 2008)

يا ريت كل البرامج بالسهولة دى


----------



## abdo hanafy (20 ديسمبر 2008)

ايه يا طروادة انت مخبي البرنامج تحت اللحاف ولا اية


----------



## وائل خضر حسن (15 يونيو 2009)

ارسلي البرنامج على ايميلي


----------



## الحاج فوزي البنا (15 يونيو 2009)

حصان طروادة قال:


> (defun c:barea ( / a b opp tekst)
> (setq a (getpoint "\nselect internal point: "))
> (command "-boundary" a "")
> (setq b (entlast))
> ...


هذا هو الليسب.........


----------



## فالكون (12 يوليو 2009)

لحساب مساحة اى شكل مقفل على الأوتوكاد بمجرد كتابة الامر area ثم التنقل بالماوس على اركان الشكل منهيا باول نقطة ثم بعد ذلك اضغط على المسطرة فتظهر مساحة الشكل فى نافذة الكومند


----------

